# Curing time



## gcates (Jun 3, 2015)

So I'm new to the board but I've made bacon a few times with my brother who is a member of the board. So I've procrastinated on the particular belly I have but I'm hoping to get it done in time to give some away as a gift in a few days. I plan on cold smoking it and my question is, what is he shortest time period or quickest way that you can cure the meat to get it ready for smoking. I know it isn't a process to be rushed but I've put this off due to some other things that aren't important here. Any advice? Thanks!!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 3, 2015)

You're looks at a minimum of 7 days to cure a belly for bacon. Then a day of smoking, a couple days of resting, then a day of slicing and packaging. If you don't have time don't do it. The worst thing that could happen is one of your gift recipients would get food poisoning.


----------



## toby c (Jun 3, 2015)

Thanks for the response dirtsailor2003. I'm the original posters brother, and I'm just trying to help him gather as much info as possible...I know this is important for him to be able to pull off if anyway possible. I suggested that he may be able to inject the brine into the belly and then submerge using pops brine...hoping to speed the process along. Would that help go faster?


----------



## dave17a (Jun 3, 2015)

Boughtulism, Boughtulism, Boughulism. Research, Research, Research! You'all don't sound ready for curing anything! Read on all food bourn illness. Scare you to death. Archive this site. Donot rush anything! Good luck.


----------



## dave17a (Jun 3, 2015)

Well I should have gone on Toby. He should not have to go on here if you know it all, and have cured meat. Sounds like you both need further education. Just don't want any body sick or dead!.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 3, 2015)

Even with injecting Pop's brine you are looking at 7 days. Belly bacon is 10-14 days soaking it.  

A dry rub cure is going to be 7 days. 

If there's not that much time, it's just not going to happen!

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/110799/pops6927s-wet-curing-brine


----------



## toby c (Jun 3, 2015)

Dirtsailor2003...thanks again for your helpful responses. We knew the chances of getting this done were slim. We came here looking for advice and experiences of others, because honestly we are still learning much about curing meats and the safest way to enjoy this hobby. And obviously the last thing we would want is for anyone to get hurt...or sick because of us trying to rush the process. So honestly if we come across as inexperienced in all of this it's because we are. But we are learning...thanks agains for the good advice.

dave17a, I really don't even know how to respond to you. I think you were trying to spell botulism, and warn us of the dangers of serving contaminated meat. But honestly I couldn't even understand what you were saying. Wasn't really sure if I should have been insulted by your responses or what...it was just very odd rambling. The one thing we can both agree on is that we don't want "any body dead"

A lot of great people on this site with tons of knowledge on many different subjects...thanks to all who take the time to pass on their experience to those of us still learning.

Toby


----------



## gcates (Jun 4, 2015)

Second what my big brother said.  I know little to nothing.  And what I do know, I've learned from him based on knowledge he has gotten from this site.  All I'll say otherwise is that my brother is being a lot nicer about it than I would want to be, so I'll defer to him.  Dirtsailor, thank you. I had a question, because I am inexperienced, and you answered it....I appreciate it.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 4, 2015)

gcates said:


> Second what my big brother said. I know little to nothing. And what I do know, I've learned from him based on knowledge he has gotten from this site. All I'll say otherwise is that my brother is being a lot nicer about it than I would want to be, so I'll defer to him. Dirtsailor, thank you. I had a question, because I am inexperienced, and you answered it....I appreciate it.


I agree with everything Dirtsailor said above.

Just My 2 cents.

Bear


----------



## gcates (Jun 4, 2015)

Thank you Bear.  I've come to the conclusion that unfortunately I won't be giving my gift.  I should've gotten started earlier on this and I regret it very much.  I figured there was no way to make it happen this late, but thought I'd check with the guys that my brother uses as his resource.  I appreciate being accepted into this community where I look forward to learning from the folks that are knowledgeable, able to impart knowledge and able to do it in a tactful way.  And paying little to no attention to the ones that can not. Thanks again!


----------



## capt7383 (Jun 4, 2015)

Dont ever stop asking questions! The only dumb question is the one not asked. While it is apparent at least one person on this site was born with the knowledge, the rest of us mere mortals have to learn through asking others.


----------



## smokerjim (Jun 4, 2015)

i'm not sure but couldn't you smoke at alittle higher temp to get the belly to 140-145 quicker,that way maybe you wouldn't have to brine as long. just a thought,i could be wrong though won't be the 1st or last time


----------



## hitechredneck (Jun 4, 2015)

Why not hot smoke it?  That would be some really good Pork Belly..

Edit:  I see someone else thought of that too... :)


----------



## gcates (Jun 4, 2015)

I've personally never hit smoked anything.  But I'm listening.  What would my total process look like?


----------



## hitechredneck (Jun 4, 2015)

Here you go...

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/79038/hot-smoked-pork-belly-w-qview


----------



## gcates (Jun 4, 2015)

Looks awesome!!!  This may work out yet!!  Another question....would you suggest using that particular rub, or does that have less to do with the process and just more with flavor?  I guess what I'm asking is, the higher temps are what make it safe and I could use any flavor rub I wanted, correct?


----------



## hoity toit (Jun 4, 2015)

you make me chuckle...dirtsailor..


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 4, 2015)

Keep in mind that without the cure, hot smoked belly is just that, hot smoked pork belly. It is good, but it's not bacon.


----------



## dave17a (Jun 4, 2015)

Toby C said:


> Dirtsailor2003...thanks again for your helpful responses. We knew the chances of getting this done were slim. We came here looking for advice and experiences of others, because honestly we are still learning much about curing meats and the safest way to enjoy this hobby. And obviously the last thing we would want is for anyone to get hurt...or sick because of us trying to rush the process. So honestly if we come across as inexperienced in all of this it's because we are. But we are learning...thanks agains for the good advice.
> 
> dave17a, I really don't even know how to respond to you. I think you were trying to spell botulism, and warn us of the dangers of serving contaminated meat. But honestly I couldn't even understand what you were saying. Wasn't really sure if I should have been insulted by your responses or what...it was just very odd rambling. The one thing we can both agree on is that we don't want "any body dead"
> 
> ...















20150506_193101.jpg



__ dave17a
__ May 8, 2015






Sorry for my spelling and input


----------



## gcates (Jun 5, 2015)

Dave it wasn't about your input.  Try this post from Pops on another thread linked from this very one:

Thank you so much for your concern and writing this posting, it will definitely help others wondering the same things but are too hesitant to ask!*  In other forums, many more experienced users will 'flame' you for asking such a question.*  Here, I hope you did not experience that.  We often times disagree on statements and details, but it is not anyone's desire to discourage you from asking anything, anything at all; we are here to help, encourage, teach, explore and enjoy hearty refreshments!


Fact is your posts were very insulting.  You basically insulted both mine and my brother's intellegince.  This is a very part time hobby for us.  So we have much to learn.  I could take the time to explain why this was so important to me to get done but I won't.  All in all I've decided to just save it for another time, if there ever is another time.  I seriously considered the hot smoke (thanks very much for the suggestion) but decided it isn't what I have done before.  And while the receiver wouldn't know that it isn't "my bacon", I would.  So thanks again to all who contributed and gave advice.


----------



## hitechredneck (Jun 5, 2015)

gcates said:


> Looks awesome!!! This may work out yet!! Another question....would you suggest using that particular rub, or does that have less to do with the process and just more with flavor? I guess what I'm asking is, the higher temps are what make it safe and I could use any flavor rub I wanted, correct?


You can use any flavor you want.


dirtsailor2003 said:


> Keep in mind that without the cure, hot smoked belly is just that, hot smoked pork belly. It is good, but it's not bacon.


You're right, it's not bacon, it's pork belly.  


gcates said:


> All in all I've decided to just save it for another time, if there ever is another time. I seriously considered the hot smoke (thanks very much for the suggestion) but decided it isn't what I have done before. And while the receiver wouldn't know that it isn't "my bacon", I would. So thanks again to all who contributed and gave advice.


Good idea!  Bacon is a "labor of love" as my wife puts it...  Takes me a month to do my bacon from start to finish.  I've never gotten sick doing it and it's some of the best bacon I've ever eaten in my life.  I recommend Pops Brine as well as the tutorial by Bear Carver for his dry cure.  Both were absolutely fantastic.  

In fact, I'm down to my last five pounds of bacon in the fridge...  Time to start the next belly


----------

